# Hitman: Absolution



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Alrighty fellas Agent 47 is back is action.
Developer - *IO Interactive*
Publisher - *Square Enix*
Engine - *Glacier 2*
Platforms - *Microsoft Windows*, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360
Genre - *Action, Stealth*

[YOUTUBE]P5-m06HYUvg[/YOUTUBE]


> Hitman 5 is indeed called Hitman: Absolution. According to the official blurb: "Hitman Absolution follows Agent 47, a cold blooded assassin, who takes on his most dangerous contract to date. Betrayed by those he trusted and hunted by the police, he finds himself at the centre of a dark conspiracy and must embark on a personal journey through a corrupt and twisted world, in his search for the truth."
> 
> Absolution has been built "from the ground up" by IO Interactive using its new proprietary Glacier 2 technology. "Boasting a cinematic story, distinctive art direction and highly original game design, Hitman Absolution combines much-loved classic gameplay with completely new features never seen before in the Hitman franchise," Square Enix said.
> 
> ...



Source Eurogamer


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

yeeeeee-haawww!!!!!!!!! m so damn excited!!!! thanks for the gr8 news buddy....


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

Very excited for this game. I have loved every Hitman game uptil now. Heck I have finished Blood Money 5-6 times! Hitman is my favorite stealth series. Happy to see that they finally announced a new game. I thought they were ditching the Hitman series.


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> Very excited for this game. I have loved every Hitman game uptil now. Heck I have finished Blood Money 5-6 times! Hitman is my favorite stealth series. Happy to see that they finally announced a new game. I thought they were ditching the Hitman series.



Good to see someone who likes this series...i have seen very few members who liked this series...kudos buddy!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Good to see someone who likes this series...i have seen very few members who liked this series...kudos buddy!!!



Your avatar tells it all


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Good to see someone who likes this series...i have seen very few members who liked this series...kudos buddy!!!



Yeah I don't why many people don't like this series... it's amazing. Especially Blood Money. The amount of freedom that was present in that game was insane. It felt like planning a real assassination


----------



## cyborg47 (May 11, 2011)

Wasnt it Eidos Interactive?
Why is Square Enix releasing the details?


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Why is Square Enix releasing the details?


Because they are the publisher of this game. Info updated see mt first post.


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Your avatar tells it all


.........



Psychosocial said:


> Yeah I don't why many people don't like this series... it's amazing. Especially Blood Money. The amount of freedom that was present in that game was insane. It felt like planning a real assassination


 exactlyy!!!!!...and the heartbeat sound that increases....damn it feels awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Well I liked all the games of this series and specially Blood Money. This game has kind of different class which can't be compared to any game.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2011)

Finally a new Hitman game  
long time in the making, Agent 47 is gonna be back


----------



## noja (May 11, 2011)

What they need is a psp version of the game. That would be so cool.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

I guess Eidos is not the developer here


----------



## sygeek (May 11, 2011)

:O Awesome! Always loved the Hitman series. Damn excited about the new Hitman 5.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> I guess Eidos is not the developer here


Eidos was previously publisher of the game. Developer was always *IO Interactive* which still is just publisher is changed and now is Square Enix.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

Orsum comment by a guy:


			
				15thCrypt said:
			
		

> Agent 47 has obviously been turned into a snake and the 1st half of the game is slithering around the amazon to get back into the city and find out how to change back, once you change back you must seek vengeance
> 
> ...then after that you beat the game you unlock a bunch of contracts where you can decide to play as a snake or as the original 47



I lol'd hard.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

haha... Players would play as a snake. LOL...ROFL..


----------



## vickybat (May 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Wasnt it Eidos Interactive?
> Why is Square Enix releasing the details?



Square enix bought eidos interactive. 



			
				 wiki said:
			
		

> Eidos Interactive Ltd. (pronounced /ˈaɪdɒs/, EYE-dos) is a label of Square Enix Europe.[1] It was originally a video game publisher before it was acquired by Square Enix. As an independent company Eidos plc was headquartered in the Wimbledon Bridge House in Wimbledon, London Borough of Merton.[2][3]
> 
> Its best-known game series include Tomb Raider, Hitman, Commandos, Deus Ex, Legacy of Kain, Thief, Timesplitters, and Fear Effect. The company maintains offices all around the world, including the United States, Canada, Germany, France, Australia and Japan.
> 
> Eidos officially became part of Square Enix on 22 April 2009. Following a reorganization of the company, Eidos was merged with Square Enix's European operations into Square Enix Europe.[1] The Eidos Interactive brand is currently used as a label for games developed by former Eidos-owned developers.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 11, 2011)

Come E3, we want more details. The game has been in the dark for almost 5 years now. About time we get some concrete information on Agent 47 now.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 11, 2011)

Looking forward to this. I hope this sequel will be merciful to Hitman n00bs like me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 12, 2011)

*The cast of the Square Enix game includes "Cowboys & Aliens" actor Keith Carradine and "White Collar's" Marsha Thomason*.



> Square Enix is taking a Hollywood approach to its fifth installment of IO Interactive's bestselling Hitman action game franchise, Hitman: Absolution, which is due out next year. The Danish game developer worked with a cast of a dozen Hollywood actors who brought their virtual characters to life using both performance capture and voice acting to add a more emotional level of interaction to the game.
> 
> Among the cast of actors, Keith Carradine (Cowboys & Aliens) will play the new villain in the game, Blake Dexter. Marsha Thomason (White Collar) will step into the role of Diana Burnwood, who serves as protagonist Agent 47's handler and has a close relationship with the assassin.
> 
> ...



Source: Hollywoodreporter


----------



## cyborg47 (May 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Square enix bought eidos interactive.



Ohho!..never heard of that. Thanks for the info


----------



## quan chi (May 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Square enix bought eidos interactive.


exactly!


cyborg47 said:


> Ohho!..never heard of that. Thanks for the info


you should have. its recent but not too recent.
didnt just cause 2 triggered any query in your mind.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

Hm.. Just Cause meets Hitman? Would be an interesting mix. Pity the Hitman movie was fail.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Wow Ethan thats very nice. Looks like this game would be different from others in the series.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Hm.. Just Cause meets Hitman? Would be an interesting mix. Pity the Hitman movie was fail.



Yeah that movie sucked ass.

I hope they keep the same formula as the last game. Maybe add some new weapons/gadgets but otherwise Blood Money was almost the perfect Hitman game you can ask for.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

i think its time to play hitman blood money .....


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Psychosocial said:
			
		

> I hope they keep the same formula as the last game. Maybe add some new weapons/gadgets but otherwise Blood Money was almost the perfect Hitman game you can ask for.


Even perfect needs perfection and AC series is good example of that. I expect some new things from this game that I won't think.


----------



## abhidev (May 13, 2011)

But Blood money was kinda of a revamp wrt graphics and story...loved it!!


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2011)

Yeah it was and thats the reason we are waiting and exited about this one. Although Blood money was damn good but I want better than that.



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> i think its time to play hitman blood money .....


You didn't played it.. Damn.... hell yeah its time to play this gem.


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

Looks like this game would be more accessible to larger audience and not just hardcore fans of Hitman series. Developers are making this game somewhat easy for new players to jump in and also they are taking some features from sandbox games like GTA. Thia game would be epic. 
Source


----------



## cyborg47 (May 29, 2011)

Probably Square enix's effect.
Press X to perform assassination?


----------



## agent_47 (May 29, 2011)

agent 47 is back in action


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Probably Square enix's effect.
> Press X to perform assassination?


What are you talking about??


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2011)

> Probably Square enix's effect.


Square Enix is one the biggies now, make games for wider audience, make em simple and
this is what happens


> Press X to perform assassination?


Easy kills.

Or may be they're gonna make it faster, something like what happened to deadspace 2 from ds1, faster and simpler action.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Easy kills.
> 
> Or may be they're gonna make it faster, something like what happened to deadspace 2 from ds1, faster and simpler action.


Well they can make game simpler but the assassination would be easy then the core fans of this series would be significantly disappointed. I think they should do something like what Capcom did with DMC4.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2011)

Hey guys, do you remember the ending in Blood Money (the actual ending, not the penultimate ending). 47 goes to some chinese guy and asks for some services provided, no details provided, what do you think it was? I am guessing he got a plastic surgery or may be got hair transplant (that would be interesting).


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Desmond david said:
			
		

> I am guessing he got a plastic surgery or may be got hair transplant (that would be interesting).


Nah I don't think so and also a hair transplant would take away the personality of Agent 47 completely its certainly not a good idea.


----------



## sygeek (May 31, 2011)

I miss that barcode-headed agent.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2011)

Somethings gonna change (My spidey senses are tingling)


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope the changes are for better. And if they make it sandbox... it could be epic! they just should do it right. Sandbox games are easy to screw up, thats why more care should be taken.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> I hope the changes are for better. And if they make it sandbox... it could be epic! they just should do it right. Sandbox games are easy to screw up, thats why more care should be taken.



Yup...lets not forget Just Cause 2, an epic fail by Square Enix.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

^^
the thing that surprised me was that they did not learned from their mistakes. Just Cause had worst driving and it didn't change in the second.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ May be Square Enix wants to show us the result of drunken driving (Issued in public interest by Square Enix).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 5, 2011)

First 2 screenshots leaked:

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/3425/55050714.jpg

*img864.imageshack.us/img864/5675/96725874.jpg

Source: News: Hitman: Absolution screenshots leaked - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## gameranand (Jun 5, 2011)

The face of Agent 47 is not that good as per screenshot 1. They should improve that.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> The face of Agent 47 is not that good as per screenshot 1. They should improve that.



ya...looks like an alien........

well here is the trailer from E3
looks awesome....

[YOUTUBE]T2_uFewVo-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

At-least this agent should have some hair on his head. That can add more interest in the game.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> At-least this agent should have some hair on his head. That can add more interest in the game.



and how is that...........


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2011)

soumo27 said:
			
		

> At-least this agent should have some hair on his head. That can add more interest in the game.


No giving him hair would be horrible. That would take away his personality. I just want him to more like human and not alien and he should be ruthless and cruel by the look like he doesn't care about anything at all apart from his job.


----------



## harshk360_me (Jun 16, 2011)

Have a lot of fond memories attached with the series. I had been waiting for the next Hitman for ages! The Urban Legend is Back. woot!

But i am disappointed, to say the least, after seeing the E3 trailer.



> Probably Square enix's effect.
> Press X to perform assassination?



it is more like - Press X to butcher every person in sight in a fighting style copied off some Bourne film. C'mon, where is the silent assassin.

Another theory - perhaps the woman is Diana, and Hitman has come back to re-unite with her. But why killing the guards then?


----------



## pra_2006 (Jun 22, 2011)

BloodMoney was the best stealth game i played now Absolution will be enjoyed more in HD graphics


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> BloodMoney was the best stealth game i played now Absolution will be enjoyed more in HD graphics


Ever cared to try Splinter Cell series??? One of the best Stealth game although Stealth in that game is completely different but if you like Stealth game then you should also try that.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 22, 2011)

IGN reveals the Gameplay footage:

[youtube]tUeieMJ8V18[/youtube]

My eyes are bleeding by the amount of screen tearing present in that video. Visuals seem to have gone through a massive over-haul. Lighting effects are amazing. I can't really comment about the gameplay as there is very less footage to play around with.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

I am still not satisfied with look of Agent. He needs to be considered.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 22, 2011)

The gameplay looks amazing! Creepier face though, which is good but his face just needs to be a little wider.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

who cares for his face
we will still be watching his bare head from behind


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 1, 2011)

New details released:



> * Game is primarily set in Chicago
> * Begins with Agent 47 on the run from the Chicago police
> * IO’s Glacier 2 engine supposedly offer fantastic facial animations
> * Use of cover mechanics.
> ...



Source: GamingBolt


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm...Sounds to me more like Splinter series with some modifications. Story will play big role in this one and if story has nothing then this game is would be nothing unless it copies things from other games real nicely which most games fail to do.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

i think the AI will have a greater effect on the gameplay...will be highly immersive and intense....can't wait for this on


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2011)

ZOMG! 16 minute gameplay footage just rolled out. _*faints*_

[youtube]NWf3dPKYf1E&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks a lot like Uncharted and Batmat AA..
Hope the entire game isn't this way


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 11, 2011)

This particular playthrough trailer is either scripted intentionally to showcase the game's differrent aspects(stealth,combat,blending,etc) or it serves as the tutorial to the game, otherwise it wouldn't be this much linear. I think that is why many are saying this is not like hitman. Remember, Blood Money's tutorial too was linear, albeit much less dramatic. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Alok (Oct 12, 2011)

Gameplay seen like a movie amazing . 
I don't like hitman games but this one looks cool.

Thanks to Ethan for nice vid.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2011)

Liked the gameplay but it needs some improvement.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 12, 2011)

New Hitman trailer at VGA

[YOUTUBE]-_ZGE4mBTrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 23, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Nah I don't think so and also a hair transplant would take away the personality of Agent 47 completely its certainly not a good idea.



For sure *47 + Hair=..no go !for me atleast.*

Bald Head is the legacy of this franchise.


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

Does baldness affects aiming precision? )


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 24, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Does baldness affects aiming precision? )



+

His shiny bald head could be turned into rear view mirror

Devs r u listening!???


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2012)

a good read for Hitman fans

Time Extend: Hitman: Blood Money - Edge Magazine


----------



## Alok (Apr 10, 2012)

^ well i'm not a fan and i kinda hate blood money but still reading.....don't know why?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ well i'm not a fan and i kinda hate blood money but still reading.....don't know why?



maybe you have become one now


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2012)

New character to be introduced tomorrow via a new video....


here is the glimpse
*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/576406_10150789550818987_82040998986_9630127_1843473247_n.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

An antagonist or supporter ??


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2012)

gameranand said:


> An antagonist or supporter ??



probably an antagonist...not sure


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

Looking Antagonist....


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 26, 2012)

Antagonist for sure.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2012)

here is the video....

[YOUTUBE]sbloLmVlCLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2012)

So now we got a new antagonist eh. Nice.


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2012)

here is the new video introducing abilities of Agent 47...

[YOUTUBE]ozEdTdEsdrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2012)

Still waiting for an exact date of release.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

Well abilities were shown much earlier. Just release the game for us.


----------



## abhidev (May 7, 2012)

A new announcement is gonna be made....
*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/149403_10150855065108987_82040998986_9732642_2003497907_n.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 7, 2012)

Well the cover art looks real nice for sure. One man standing with sniper to assassinate someone.


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2012)

yea...looks more realistic...


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 9, 2012)

Releasing tomorrow yeppiiii


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Releasing tomorrow yeppiiii





Are you Lost Buddy??!!!
What are you talkin of hmm...


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

AFAICT the release date is not announced yet.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 9, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Are you Lost Buddy??!!!
> What are you talkin of hmm...



sorry my bad thought the poster showing release date..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 9, 2012)

graphics always top notch thanks to square enix. Time to give agent 47 Another shot in the arm !

dont you guys think its much more fun watching the hitman missions as a movie rather than playing it ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 9, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> dont you guys think its much more fun watching the hitman missions as a movie rather than playing it ?


NO!


----------



## Badmash (May 9, 2012)

Woo can't wait!! Been a fan of the series since part 1 xD Hopefully i will get my rig ready before its launch xD


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> graphics always top notch thanks to square enix. Time to give agent 47 Another shot in the arm !
> 
> dont you guys think its much more fun watching the hitman missions as a movie rather than playing it ?



1. Graphics aren't that good. Atleast not upto my expectations but gameplay compensates for that.
2. No. I enjoy playing rather than watching.


----------



## abhidev (May 10, 2012)

its gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 10, 2012)

We just got a confirmation of the release date. 

*Hitman Absolution Will Be Out November 20*



> The next Hitman game will be out on November 20 for Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC, Square Enix said today in a press release.
> 
> There's also a preorder-exclusive bonus called Hitman: Sniper Challenge, available only if you preorder the game at a GameStop. Here's what Square Enix has to say about it:
> 
> Developed by IO Interactive A/S, a Square Enix studio, Hitman: Sniper Challenge is not part of the main game, but a stand-alone experience to reward fans who pre-order Hitman: Absolution. Players can don the suit of Agent 47 as he takes on an exclusive assassination assignment. From a balcony overlooking a rooftop gathering, players will be tasked with taking out Richard Strong, Jr., CEO of Stallion Armaments, along with his entire staff of bodyguards. Skilled players will capitalize on score multipliers, hidden secrets, unlock equipment upgrades and marvel at the many creative ways one can discretely dispose of a body while they work to fulfill their contract in the most efficient way possible.



Source: Kotaku


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2012)

So, this is what the picture was all about 

[youtube]gbP6dCIKJH4[/youtube]


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2012)

I am not upto date with Absolution news but I have a strong feeling that they have gone all Splinter Cell Conviction on the Hitman series with this game. Lets hope that it does not turn out to be that! I am a huge fan of the freedom this series has always provided. Hell, i still play Blood Money!


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2012)

Oo lets see if this game will change my bad feeling about hitman.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

This series is nowhere near Splinter Cell. Both have different types of stealth. I saw the gameplay video but it wasn't much like SC at all.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> This series is nowhere near Splinter Cell. Both have different types of stealth. I saw the gameplay video but it wasn't much like SC at all.



You didnt get me. I was saying that i have a feeling that they have ruined this series by making it a linear shooter. Just like the SC series was ruined by the linear structure of Conviction.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

Yeah may be or maybe not so lets wait for release.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 16, 2012)

Getting the Sniper Challenge for the 360. I need to check how the visuals hold out on the console.


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Getting the Sniper Challenge for the 360. I need to check how the visuals hold out on the console.



did you pre order it?


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

effin AWESOME!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]nXs5v-t9NwI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

^^


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2012)

cool trailer, but not as good as the first one, 47 entering a house with a chick bathing in it 
the action felt really powerful in that...
Or may be 47 got a little easy on the girls, how nice of him.


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

Nuns With Guns
.huh.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 30, 2012)

Waiting for another gameplay demo in E3


----------



## cyborg47 (May 30, 2012)

Wasn't there a gameplay demo already, back some time ago? and lot of people were unhappy with it?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2012)

Nice 

We want more


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice
> 
> We want more



want more?
chicks or gameplay demo...


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

man he hurt those nuns real bad....

all the big players will showcase new trailers and gameplay


----------



## funskar (Jul 14, 2012)

Hitman Absolution - "Streets of Hope" E3 2012 Playthrough

Watch at 14:16


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2012)

funskar said:


> Hitman Absolution - "Streets of Hope" E3 2012 Playthrough [Europe] - YouTube
> 
> Hitman Absolution - "Streets of Hope" E3 2012 Playthrough
> 
> Watch at 14:16



wow!!! amazing new elements in the game...can't wait!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys I am seeing this *Hitman: Sniper Challenge* game releasing out. This is a different game than Absolution right? Well why they are releasing two games back to back? Is it worth playing?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 4, 2012)

Sniper challenge is not a full game. Here you can do only sniping. They are releasing this game before Absolution to create a hype about Absolution.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Anand. I think I am gonna play it anyway


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 4, 2012)

abhidev said:


> effin AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nXs5v-t9NwI[/YOUTUBE]



Saw this one only a couple weeks ago, too good.


----------



## suvajit (Aug 5, 2012)

waiting eagerly for hitman absolution.......hope it will be as good as the previous versions.....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

According to the gameplay videos game would be quite good. Although graphics are below my expectations.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 5, 2012)

abhidev said:


> man he hurt those nuns real bad....
> 
> all the big players will showcase new trailers and gameplay



He left nun of those alive


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

Completed the sniper challenge.It was quite good.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> He left nun of those alive


----------



## rider (Aug 28, 2012)

Please someone tell me how hitman aka agent 47 take rebirth? I played the last game years ago in which he died ? huh?


----------



## funskar (Aug 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> He left nun of those alive





abhidev said:


>


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 28, 2012)

rider said:


> Please someone tell me how hitman aka agent 47 take rebirth? I played the last game years ago in which he died ? huh?



One does not simply, kill Agent 47 XD

[youtube]uyl1M-6U9qA[/youtube]


----------



## rider (Aug 28, 2012)

holy cr@p I uninstalled the game after credits


----------



## abhidev (Sep 17, 2012)

checkout the new trailer


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2012)

I never seen a gameplay after the credits!
Playing HM: BM.
Lets see the credits 

Over the shoulder camera view is something afresh in the HMA.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 18, 2012)

In DMC4 there is a gameplay after credits or during credits.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 18, 2012)

Seems it'll be an easy game. Anyway, can't wait.


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2012)

Saw the nun video. Its terrific!
Though Agent 47 is in bad shape, he rocks.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

TBH I don't like the looks of Agent 47 much but the gameplay looks solid to me.


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2012)

Seems like another one has bitten the dust, even before its release:-

Hitman: Absolution "Is A Mess", Gets Torn Apart In PC Gamer Review



> If Hitman: Absolution is on your Holiday list, you may be in for a big disappointment.
> 
> The Christmas 2012 issue of PC Gamer contains a review by Tom Francis who did a number on Hitman: Absolution with some very unflattering things to say about it. The fact that the review's sub-header reads "Hitman: Absolution is a mess. The police do not expect Blood Money is involved" should say everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh well, I thought I ll at least play this game


----------



## iittopper (Nov 13, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh well, I thought I ll at least play this game



you just cant come to any conclusion by reading just one reviews. Example - bf3 also received worst shooter game from one reviewer . I think game will be awsome and pc version will be good . Afterall its square enix we are talking about .


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2012)

Sure, but can we be practical too? Criterion, Square Enix, Crytek etc. can't do anything wrong, really? 

I think if whatever they have said is right, 62 out of 100 is a pretty big score to give.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

I'll say wait for the release, maybe Day one patch will roll out to fix some issues.


----------



## Skud (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't think any amount of patches can cure *"killing through cutscene"* syndrome.  What's happening in game industry? If half of actions are dictated through cutscenes what's the point of gaming then? Aren't movies enough?


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

Skud said:


> Don't think any amount of patches can cure *"killing through cutscene"* syndrome.  What's happening in game industry? If half of actions are dictated through cutscenes what's the point of gaming then? Aren't movies enough?



They just want to draw a close line with the movie sector. A bad and lengthy cutscene ruins the gameplay mood.
Have a read about this on IGN - OPINION: Cut the Cutscene! - IGN


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

iittopper said:


> you just cant come to any conclusion by reading just one reviews. Example - bf3 also received worst shooter game from one reviewer . I think game will be awsome and pc version will be good . Afterall its square enix we are talking about .



Yeah thats true, but those sound more like facts than distaste, and the dx11 failures are becoming inevitable these days. I also heard the other high scored reviews didn't take the previous hitman games as a comparison, treating absolution as a stand alone game where as this guy seems to be relying heavy on that, like a hardcore hitman fanboy.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 13, 2012)

This trailer rocks!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to this thread ^^


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah thats true, but those sound more like facts than distaste, and the dx11 failures are becoming inevitable these days. I also heard the other high scored reviews didn't take the previous hitman games as a comparison, treating absolution as a stand alone game where as this guy seems to be relying heavy on that, like a hardcore hitman fanboy.



Well its all same like NFS MW12. As a standalone game its very good but when directly compared to the series not that good.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well its all same like NFS MW12. As a standalone game its very good but when directly compared to the series not that good.



Well a game like NFS can easily get away with that kind of problem, not a hardcore game like Hitman


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well to be honest I loved the older hitman titles. Wouldn't want them to move away from that hardcore hitman 'dont-kill-anyone' style. Has the game been released?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Well a game like NFS can easily get away with that kind of problem, not a hardcore game like Hitman



Agreed. For example I still hate Conviction for not implying stealth correctly.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 13, 2012)

People, don't worry. As other people aren't worried after becoming worried at first, people who were/are Hitman fans, just like that reviewer. They say he compares. Doesn't do justice to Absolution. Just babbles about it when comparing it to the Hitman *franchise*. Because....

PC Gamer gave Dragon Age 2, 92~9x/100 and said it was w*aaa*y better than Witcher 2. 'Nuff said.

And... other two reviews gave 8.8 and 9/10. Go Figure.

EDIT: MORAL: Play the game and give scores yourselves, I guess?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> PC Gamer gave Dragon Age 2, 92~9x/100 and said it was w*aaa*y better than Witcher 2. 'Nuff said.



 Were they out of their mind while writing that review.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> PC Gamer gave Dragon Age 2, 92~9x/100 and said it was w*aaa*y better than Witcher 2. 'Nuff said.



LOL, sometimes they are fun to read, in a comedic way. Even halo 4 got a funny review from a cod fanboy, complaining that halo isn't following cod's style and still hasn't got the ADS. I feel sorry to those kind of people.


----------



## sync_nine (Nov 14, 2012)

Dude just checked out steam
If you pre-order Hitman absolution on steam you get all the older titles (Hitman: Codename 47,Hitman 2: Silent Assassin, Hitman: Blood Money) for free...
I think its a good deal sweetner considering its cheaper to buy the professional edition on steam than it is to buy on flipkart, along with 3 free games....
Save 10% on Hitman: Absolution


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 14, 2012)

When you watch all the gameplay videos of hitman:ab....the game works as we expect,all ai's work as expected....was the reviewer on dope when playing and writing the review........i hope the game is good for the pc port....and not end up like gta IV  in case of flaws ...


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> When you watch all the gameplay videos of hitman:ab....the game works as we expect,all ai's work as expected....was the reviewer on dope when playing and writing the review........i hope the game is good for the pc port....and not end up like gta IV  in case of flaws ...



Exactly. I just hope that game don't encourage gunfight. It should encourage stealth.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 14, 2012)

^Agreed. Stealth is its trademark and i hope they don't try to do anything drastically different with it.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 14, 2012)

Actually i want hitman style stealth ...not splinter cell style stealth.
Hitman series has some of the best missions for gameplay...u  can play it over and over again and not get bored with it...
i hope its turns good....dont spoil that one  game which we can say better played on pc rather than console....!


----------



## Flash (Nov 14, 2012)

and You can kill the target by more than one way. 
The thing i liked in HM:BM.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 14, 2012)

I heard it got a very poor review from PC Gamer UK.  
(warning: big image file)
*i.imgur.com/fxeUH.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2012)

It doesn't really matter to me if a game got a bad review or a very good review, I like some games which got pretty bad reviews and I hate many games which got great reviews.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2012)

no matter what the reviews are....this game is gonna be awesome anyways....Hitman is the ultimate assassin (m a Hitman fanboi )


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2012)

This is what concerns me. You might hate this game more than as because you are a hardcore Hitman fan.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 15, 2012)

I think...they have tried targeting a larger audience this time by introducing newer elements of multiple ways of killing the target...either go by stealth or go the psychopath way...the choice is upto the player with a lot of options. I think this one will be a good game and seems it will be easier than its earlier parts.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah if it wants to cater more audience then obviously it would be easier, I hope they include a difficulty mode in which you are back in previous olden days.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 15, 2012)

There is one, hardcore mode, one of the difficulty options.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2012)

No I am not talking about difficulty level, I am saying that if we select that hardcore mode then gameplay should change and become more like proper Hitman games not just guards with better health and ability to find you quickly as compared to easier one. It should somehow encourage you not to kill.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, that's pretty much what a hardcore mode is


----------



## abhidev (Nov 15, 2012)

exactly...every Hitman game has this mode where you don't get any hints/clues and killing anyone than the target is like getting killed


----------



## sync_nine (Nov 15, 2012)

That is if by Hardcore mode you mean Purist mode.
In this mode you have no HUDs, no hints, no instinct mode. Just raw Hitman style gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah kind of.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ and that purist kind of gameplay is the real core of hitman series. Do the mission however you want to. I used to play same mission 5-10 times and still wasn't bored because there was always a different approach to be taken to complete the mission.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah that is the beauty of Hitman series. Splinter Cell is also a very good series but its kinda linear.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 16, 2012)

yea...totally agree....first Hitman game didn't even had a save option.


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2012)

Agent 47 have evolved a lot, compared to the Codename:47. 
Is the PURIST mode is like PRO mode in Blood money?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2012)

midnight Launch in Mumbai on 19 Nov 2012


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 16, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> midnight Launch in Mumbai on 19 Nov 2012



I don't think people'll line up like US or Europe. You know.... Bal Thackeray and all...


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2012)

> Customers attending the midnight launch stand to get exclusive merchandise such as T-shirts and posters. Those who buy the game at the midnight launch event will also receive Hitman Sniper Challenge for free along with a discount of five percent.



Go grab the goodies, Hitfans!
Hitman: Absolution midnight launch in Mumbai, Delhi on November 19


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I don't think people'll line up like US or Europe. You know.... Bal Thackeray and all...



I don't like that madness either.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2012)

reading this review  makes me worried abt hating this game ... it seems they have lost all the best things that happened in Blood Money and got into totally a different direction


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't read those review, if you are a hardcore Hitman fan then get the game and decide yourself.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 19, 2012)

^^+1 to that. Sometimes you may love what others absolutely hate. I guess for hardcore fans the best thing to do would be to play and decide for themselves. Their previous games were so good that this game deserves the investment from hardcore fans atleast. I know I would. But I do hope that there is atleast 1 level of difficulty which is pure hardcore hitman style.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 19, 2012)

Checkout this review by TotalBiscuit, other ones portray Absolution very badly.

â–º WTF Is... - Hitman : Absolution ? - YouTube


----------



## ashintomson (Nov 19, 2012)

Hitman: Absolution Review - IGN 

IGN GAVE 9.0  damn not gonna read any other reviews


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 19, 2012)

$$$$$


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> $$$$$



Could be. They do terrible reviews, but as for the game. I saw some gameplay videos and honestly I liked them. I am not a hardcore Hitman fan, however I am stealth genre fan so I would give this one a try for sure.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 19, 2012)

EuroGamer wrote a really good review..go check it out.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2012)

Gamespot gave it a 7.5. Its a good game for sure and the gameplay videos are a testament to that. I'm a big Hitman fan though. Except for hitman 1 & 2, i've played all the titles.
Looking forward to this.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Don't read those review, if you are a hardcore Hitman fan then get the game and decide yourself.



the reviews are not gonna change my love for Hitman though...just by reading it seems it has lost its originality :/  well I am gonna still try it out for sure 



vickybat said:


> Gamespot gave it a 7.5. Its a good game for sure and the gameplay videos are a testament to that. I'm a big Hitman fan though. Except for hitman 1 & 2, i've played all the titles.
> Looking forward to this.



you should try the first 2 parts too..they are gr8...and yes the gameplay videos were good...


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

Gamespot's review is for the Xbox360 version. Doesn't apply to those playing on a PC.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> Gamespot's review is for the Xbox360 version. Doesn't apply to those playing on a PC.



Well the gameplay is identical in pc, ps3 and xbox 360. You do get an overall view.
But i guess you were pointing at the pc's bugs and glitches that surface in early releases.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Well the gameplay is identical in pc, ps3 and xbox 360. You do get an overall view.
> But i guess you were pointing at the pc's bugs and glitches that surface in early releases.



This one, from PC Gamer's online review, a real game-breaker for me:-



> When I first started playing, three different tutorial tips advised me to press the left mouse button ‘gently’ to aim more accurately, or chided me for ‘squeezing’ it too hard. Those have been corrected in a patch, but *aiming is still a needlessly clumsy emulation of a console controller’s analogue input*: you have to hold two different aim buttons to be accurate.



Now just don't start advising me buying a controller.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 19, 2012)

lol..I was expecting that response


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

Forever. 

Seriously though, we need to take the platform and system in account to judge a game. And price too. Ultimately, these things matter too along with the quality of the game for enjoying a game. The reviewer of PC Gamer might be a fan of Hitman series and was a bit too harsh on the game (just like I am on racing games which fail to meet my expectation), but any game that comes with poor controls, only checkpoint saves, always on DRM, kills which are rendered through cutscenes, not enough graphics option etc. is simply bad to play on PC. And it seems like the latest Hitman has quite few of those sins.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 19, 2012)

^^ no problem , i will play with controller


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 19, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ^^ no problem , i will play with controller



win!!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Sad for PC gamers. Unless a patch is out I'm not gonna try it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Sad for PC gamers. Unless a patch is out I'm not gonna try it.




As per the online review of PC Gamer, the performance issues have already taken care of. And you shouldn't complain about the controls.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Skud said:


> As per the online review of PC Gamer, the performance issues have already taken care of. And you shouldn't complain about the controls.



Well I don't complain much about controls in racing games as they are more fun to play with a controller but even if I have 2 controllers then also I always and will play shooting games using KB & Mouse. If controls for these input devices are messed up then controls are messed up and I can't play game with messed up controls. I guess abhidev will come in handy as he'll play and tell us about controls.


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2012)

Another PC only site blasted the game, the reviewer actually suggested to play Blood Money instead:-

Wot I Think: Hitman – Absolution | Rock, Paper, Shotgun

One good news, Contracts mode can be played offline too, they are making the necessary changes. At least the devs are listening and responding very fast.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I hope that they fix the issues which are the reasons for bad reviews.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2012)

25 GB? Oh God!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2012)

thread subscribed


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> 25 GB? Oh God!



Looks like its going the MP 3 way.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ What the hell? 25 Gb? That was one reason why I hated Max payne 3. now this one too. I guess i will buy the DVD version. But i am sure there will be tons of steam updates even for that


----------



## Skud (Nov 20, 2012)

MP3's updates were smaller and pretty much painless. No such luck with Steam though.

MP3's updates were smaller and pretty much painless. No such luck with Steam though.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 20, 2012)

> While F.o.G is currently hosting an open-to-all Hitman: Absolution preview in Delhi, last night’s fancy event in Mumbai was sadly only open to trade representatives and media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So anybody buying professional edition ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> Hitman: Absolution Review - IGN
> 
> IGN GAVE 9.0  damn not gonna read any other reviews



IGN is the only reason I'm gonna read some other reviews


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> IGN is the only reason I'm gonna read some other reviews



LOL.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2012)

yeaah...IGN has been giving almost every game nothing less than 9 all the time...


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Looks like its going the MP 3 way.


Yeah, MP had great graphics, this better has same or better.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally. Have waited long for this. Hopefully the story will be a great one and will add more depth on Agent 47's saga.



abhidev said:


> yeaah...IGN has been giving almost every game nothing less than 9 all the time...


 Read the MOH: Warfighter review


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, MP had great graphics, this better has same or better.



Well I was comparing the size only not the gameplay elements and other aspects of the game.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, I know


----------



## Innocent Lies (Nov 21, 2012)

I hear the contracts part is quite good. It might be it's saving grace. Hopefully a strong community can form around it.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 21, 2012)

Innocent Lies said:


> I hear the contracts part is quite good. It might be it's saving grace. Hopefully a strong community can form around it.



Yeah its very good game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah its very good game.



Hez talking about the Contracts mode in Absolution.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Hez talking about the Contracts mode in Absolution.



I got confused with the name.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Hez talking about the Contracts mode in Absolution.



Whats that? A separate mode in game with just killing and getting achievements?


----------



## mitraark (Nov 22, 2012)

When is the official release date in India ( i mean, when can people get the game here through legitimate means ?)


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2012)

mitraark said:


> When is the official release date in India ( i mean, when can people get the game here through legitimate means ?)



At European release date.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 14, 2012)

is this game optimised for PC?? am getting about 25fps on low-med settings.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

^^ No its not.


----------



## Badmash (Dec 15, 2012)

Is this heavier on system then FC3?  I am playing FC3 on ultra settings at 1080p. Possible to play this one too at same settings?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ Yes you can.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 15, 2012)

Badmash said:


> Is this heavier on system then FC3?  I am playing FC3 on ultra settings at 1080p. Possible to play this one too at same settings?



I am too playing Far cry 3 @ ultra on 1080p with 35 to 50 fps . But Hitman is a fps eater game , on ultra setting it give about 20 fps . Turning of MSAA increase my fps by 10 .


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ No its not.



damn. any patches?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> damn. any patches?



Yes there are patches and they improve performance as well so if you are on vanilla version then updates might help.


----------



## Badmash (Dec 15, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I am too playing Far cry 3 @ ultra on 1080p with 35 to 50 fps . But Hitman is a fps eater game , on ultra setting it give about 20 fps . Turning of MSAA increase my fps by 10 .



 (


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yes there are patches and they improve performance as well so if you are on vanilla version then updates might help.



vanilla version??

okay, searched and got a update from v1.0.438.0 to v1.0.444.0 on tpb. but its 12gigs???? wtf?

CHANGELOG

* Added option to lower or disable Bloom effect
* Change Cover' action can now be mapped on a separate key.
* Country leaderboards are now in the correct language
* Weapon selector doesn't appear when point shooting anymore
* Pausing game doesn't skip cutscenes anymore
* Slightly improved general performance
* Performance improvements for MSAA and HBAO
* Fixed King of Chinatown behavior
* Disabled use of all DirectInput devices (as they are unsupported)
* The disguise parameters on Professional difficulties have been tweaked.
* Difficulty adjustments
* Displayed high scores are now selected from all difficulty levels.
* Fix for negative scores
* Fixed disappearing user interface on AMD HD 3650


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Vanilla version means 1.00 version, completely untouched. 

But 12GB for updates, seriously ?? I mean I would rather prefer to skip the game rather than downloading this patch. Damn its bigger than the game itself. Screw them.


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2012)

12Gigs-update is Madness!


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> 12Gigs-update is Madness!



Exactly, I would rather download a new game from my steam account than updating this one with 12 GB update.


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Exactly, I would rather download a new game from my steam account than updating this one with 12 GB update.


Won't Steam update the game, on start? 
or can we disable the auto-update?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes Steam would update on start.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Vanilla version means 1.00 version, completely untouched.
> 
> But 12GB for updates, seriously ?? I mean I would rather prefer to skip the game rather than downloading this patch. Damn its bigger than the game itself. Screw them.



Anand i'm playing this game currently and don't seem to find any performance issues that would require an update. Game is running butter smooth. I'm running it at *medium* settings with *ssao , tesselation and fxaa on*. Its giving me 45 fps in 1600x900. Game looks very good even at this setting and considering your pc's prowess, this will be a looker if you crank up the settings to the highest. 

Currently playing *"hunter and the hunted"* level in hard difficulty. Game is very challenging and addictive in hard and i strongly suggest not to touch the easy or normal difficulty as they'll mar the challenging experience that hitman franchise brings. Giving me some old memories back from old *(hitman contracts)* days


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

@ vickybat
Thanks for this info. But the thing is what the hell are the developers doing by releasing patches with this size. I mean its simply unacceptable.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 16, 2012)

^check if those are the size of the genuine patches or the size or only the cracked and bloated patch from torrent sites


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^check if those are the size of the genuine patches or the size or only the cracked and bloated patch from torrent sites


It's an official patch from Square Enix.
New Hitman Absolution PC Patch released, all changes detailed


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 16, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^check if those are the size of the genuine patches or the size or only the cracked and bloated patch from torrent sites



its genuine cracked.  saw on steamforums that the patch from steam is 12gigs too.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 18, 2012)

what the utility of making a game using dx11 if it cant perform better?? compare AC3 with HA... AC3 has dx11 too, and its buttery smooth, and real nice gfx too.. 

making a game with great gfx, yes it needs certain resources, but no point if it need xfire/sli, or high end gfx cards.. oh and HA is "optimised"
 for AMD gfx... my a$$.

getting ~15FPS with ultra on 1024x768, and barely playable 25FPS on low on 1024x768. only a minimal fps rise. and add to that patches which are equal to the original game size.. disgusting. great job IOI and Sqare Enix. 

wondering if i should play this anymore...


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 18, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> what the utility of making a game using dx11 if it cant perform better?? compare AC3 with HA... AC3 has dx11 too, and its buttery smooth, and real nice gfx too..
> 
> making a game with great gfx, yes it needs certain resources, but no point if it need xfire/sli, or high end gfx cards.. oh and HA is "optimised"
> for AMD gfx... my a$$.
> ...



I m getting glitchy graphics in ac3.How do i address the issue?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2012)

^^
1. Latest drivers
2. Update


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Exactly, I would rather download a new game from my steam account than updating this one with 12 GB update.


if that 12GB update is not a show stopper of the game then no need


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2012)

Then whats the point of that update ??


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 18, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> I m getting glitchy graphics in ac3.How do i address the issue?



refer to this... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/167295-aciii-aa-error.html

goddamn 24Gigs on the hdd and another 12gigs patch update... heck.. i thinking of uninstalling the game...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2012)

huh.. uninstalled it. lots of other games waiting to be finished... maybe play later. maybe will delete it. :\


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> huh.. uninstalled it. lots of other games waiting to be finished... maybe play later. maybe will delete it. :\



Well this game deserves that much.


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2012)

What steam ppl will do?
Steam is gonna automatically update the game, right? - though the user want it or not?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2012)

yep. steam guys in india are in for a A$$ steam bath session. 12gigs on indian net.. LOL


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> What steam ppl will do?
> Steam is gonna automatically update the game, right? - though the user want it or not?



They can try playing in offline mode until they beat the game.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 20, 2012)

Just amazing...awesome...the gameplay is awesome...graphics are amazing...good music...game elements are new and gr8...totally worth playing and has replay value


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 20, 2012)

Knew it...can't wait...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Just amazing...awesome...the gameplay is awesome...graphics are amazing...good music...game elements are new and gr8...totally worth playing and has replay value



Is it running smoothly in your system?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Just amazing...awesome...the gameplay is awesome...graphics are amazing...good music...game elements are new and gr8...totally worth playing and has replay value



Any annoying bugs so far ??


----------



## abhidev (Dec 20, 2012)

well sometimes it stutters a bit when in an environment with a lot of crowd moving arnd otherwise no problems till now...and I am running the game on medium settings with resolution set to 1080p


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2012)

updated game??


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 21, 2012)

^^
Updated once. The game is supervv! as always great story.. Ultra graphics on 1600X600 res. Awesome Graphics. 
Game completed but playing again to get Silent Assassin rank.  lol
In the chapter called "Dexter's Industries" I was stunned by down river view. Awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ What was the size of the update ??


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 21, 2012)

7+ GB. Too much for an update. but fixed some issue.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

7+ GB is freakin huge for an update, I would rather skip the game if update are this large.


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds to me you don't like games like Hitman 
Last time I completed a game more than once was Max Payne 3 and now Loving to play Hitman again.
The game is little bit tough though. Not an Open firing game. You will get Silent Assassin rank and will get more points if you do the job without killing anyone.
Check some YouTube videos.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> Sounds to me you don't like games like Hitman
> Last time I completed a game more than once was Max Payne 3 and now Loving to play Hitman again.
> The game is little bit tough though. Not an Open firing game. You will get Silent Assassin rank and will get more points if you do the job without killing anyone.
> Check some YouTube videos.



NO I actually I like Hitman games but this kind of thing is just plain ridiculous. I mean 12+ GB update ?? Rage was like 18 GB game and its biggest update was 2GB and I was thinking and flaming that game for that reason and now this, Updates are more than Game size itself.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2012)

yeaa...i m playing the game without an update....

and yes if you just kill the targets without touching anyone else you'll get more points and moreover if you make your kills look like accidents then you'll earn more points


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 21, 2012)

You are right bro. But at list you give it a try. Without update its not that bad. Updates just fix some unnoticeable issues. Play it on "The Cyclone" I insist 



abhidev said:


> yeaa...i m playing the game without an update....
> 
> and yes if you just kill the targets without touching anyone else you'll get more points and moreover if you make your kills look like accidents then you'll earn more points



And there are some awesome concepts to kill, isn't it? lol


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> You are right bro. But at list you give it a try. Without update its not that bad. Updates just fix some unnoticeable issues. Play it on "The Cyclone" I insist



Will try it for sure.  I am a fan of stealth games.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> And there are some awesome concepts to kill, isn't it? lol



yea...so many options....from stealth to brutal to accidental kills.....


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 21, 2012)

comparing with blood money, i havent seen any improvement apart from graphics and the increase in the no of ways a target can be killed. this game was AMD certified/optimised. and its running crap on my 7770.

and one can see the quality of a game developer when its update patches are 12gigs.

oh and the bloom effect makes 47's bald head shine like a mirror.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 23, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/e7Vbb.jpg


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 23, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> comparing with blood money, i havent seen any improvement apart from graphics and the increase in the no of ways a target can be killed. this game was AMD certified/optimised. and *its running crap on my 7770*.



What do you expect more 

You got it set on your mind that its a bad game.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 23, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> What do you expect more
> 
> *You got it set on your mind that its a bad game.*



absolutely not.. i am not saying its bad. i am saying it has no further improvements over its prequel. and its poorly optimised for PC. what do you make of a 12 gig patch?? the devs should have absolutely made those optimisations  before release.

and as for 7770, most other games run fine. on 1024x768 all games dx11/10/9 hit 60fps. only thing id HA, which is optimised for AMD cards, and yet gave me <30fps.


----------



## krishnendu (Dec 23, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> absolutely not.. i am not saying its bad. i am saying it has no further improvements over its prequel. and its poorly optimised for PC. what do you make of a 12 gig patch?? the devs *should have absolutely made those optimisations  before release*.


True. I think im defending this game because I have a 200gb drive for games only but its a problem for 98% gamerz.



anirbandd said:


> and as for 7770, most other games run fine. on 1024x768 all games dx11/10/9 hit 60fps. only thing id HA, which is optimised for AMD cards, and yet gave me <30fps.



right. actually I was surprised too when I saw only 23fps on benchmark but not much noticeable for a slow game like hitman.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2012)

krishnendu said:


> True. I think im defending this game because I have a 200gb drive for games only but its a problem for 98% gamerz.
> 
> right. actually I was surprised too when I saw only 23fps on benchmark but not much noticeable for a slow game like hitman.



honey, even i have a 150gb partition for installing games. space was not a factor. the game being supposedly optimised for amd giving <30fps on 1024x768 and a 7770 is my factor. BF3 with all kinds of dx11 effects gave me 50-60fps.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 24, 2012)

@ THE picture xDD Ahahaha xD Nice one


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 27, 2012)

any1 played dis game? how's it?


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2012)

sahil1033 said:


> any1 played dis game? how's it?


Not yet, too big


----------



## iittopper (Dec 27, 2012)

I am playing it slowly and enjoying it , ggraphics are so awesome and so is the gameplay , you can kill enemies inso different ways that every killing is unique tii now ( completed 25% of the game in about 6 hour at normal difficulty)


----------



## tkin (Dec 27, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I am playing it slowly and enjoying it , ggraphics are so awesome and so is the gameplay , you can kill enemies inso different ways that every killing is unique tii now ( completed 25% of the game in about 6 hour at normal difficulty)


Next on my 'Acquire' list, btw your name, do you study in IIT?


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 27, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I am playing it slowly and enjoying it , ggraphics are so awesome and so is the gameplay , you can kill enemies inso different ways that every killing is unique tii now ( completed 25% of the game in about 6 hour at normal difficulty)



how's the gameplay & graphics as compared to contracts and blood money ??


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 27, 2012)

yhe graphics are really good 
although the gameplay has been made more linear as compared to blood money
but nonetheless it is a good game.........


----------



## iittopper (Dec 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> Next on my 'Acquire' list, btw your name, do you study in IIT?



Well , No . Its just i wanted to make my id unique .



sahil1033 said:


> how's the gameplay & graphics as compared to contracts and blood money ??



I am not a hitman die hard fan , have only played the first game when i was in class 3rd or 4th , so this is my second hitman game of the series . Graphics are ofcourse good and cutscenes are one of the best . The only problem is that it is a fps eating game , when i turned 4xmsaa it give around 22fps and when i turned it off fps jump between 30-45 (nvidia 560ti)


----------



## sahil1033 (Dec 27, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Well , No . Its just i wanted to make my id unique .
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hitman die hard fan , have only played the first game when i was in class 3rd or 4th , so this is my second hitman game of the series . Graphics are ofcourse good and cutscenes are one of the best . The only problem is that it is a fps eating game , when i turned 4xmsaa it give around 22fps and when i turned it off fps jump between 30-45 (nvidia 560ti)


okay, thnx newaz


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> absolutely not.. i am not saying its bad. i am saying it has no further improvements over its prequel. and its poorly optimised for PC. what do you make of a 12 gig patch?? the devs should have absolutely made those optimisations  before release.


 ran well on my config without the patch...jut crashed twice that's all n some stuttering once in the China town mission.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 29, 2012)

i'll stick to my opinion... 12gigs patch is the indication of a hurried release, with optimisations left out for post release.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jan 6, 2013)

Completed the game Challenges are sooo cool!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 6, 2013)

In Part II now. As a hitman n00b, this game is quite enjoyable on normal.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2013)

Finished hitman today. Its on par with contracts or maybe a bit better with new game mechanics.

*@ jojo*

Play it in hard or higher buddy. Its meant to be played that way or else things will be far too easier.


----------



## guru_da_preet (Jan 7, 2013)

can you save your game in the middle of the game(i don't mean the checkpoints), can we save it and quit and start the game from where you left it??


----------



## Jripper (Jan 7, 2013)

Completed the game. So frustrating to play in purist difficulty mode -_- Have to restart from the beginning after making one mistake. Took 4 days to complete.
Agent 47 was way too error prone in this game(talking about what happens in the story cutscenes). But still,a good game. Had a hell lot of fun playing this.


----------



## krishnendu (Jan 7, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Completed the game Challenges are sooo cool!!



Yap 



guru_da_preet said:


> can you save your game in the middle of the game(i don't mean the checkpoints), can we save it and quit and start the game from where you left it??



Nope


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Jan 10, 2013)

Absolution is the best assassin game yet. Really strategic gameplay that lets you kill in your own style... Must play!!!


----------



## iittopper (Jan 10, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i'll stick to my opinion... 12gigs patch is the indication of a hurried release, with optimisations left out for post release.



still its not going to change the fact that this game is worth playing .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2013)

Changed difficulty to Hard and I'm enjoying. Managed to get Silent Assassin rank in the last part of "shaving Lenny" and "Death Factory" . Trying all I can to get the sig nature kills and zero penalty. It's too damn time consuming non the less.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2013)

heres a gr8 video


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2013)

Cool video, but Agent21 looks funny!
2:09 -


----------



## abhidev (Jan 19, 2013)

loved the way he changes disguises....


----------



## De Cay (Feb 10, 2013)

OK i have a problem!! 
I recently installed HMA.. but when i launch it... it won't start!!
The task manager shows that the program runs for few seconds..  but it gets terminated 
HELP!!


----------



## bhaktanishant (Feb 18, 2013)

De Cay said:


> OK i have a problem!!
> I recently installed HMA.. but when i launch it... it won't start!!
> The task manager shows that the program runs for few seconds..  but it gets terminated
> HELP!!



what is configuration..........?

i am also having same and i am on 'HP G6 2301ax (AMD A8/windows 8/RADEON 7670M)'..........

i Google about it and found that it does not support windows 8.....


----------



## De Cay (Feb 19, 2013)

bhaktanishant said:


> what is configuration..........?
> 
> i am also having same and i am on 'HP G6 2301ax (AMD A8/windows 8/RADEON 7670M)'..........
> 
> i Google about it and found that it does not support windows 8.....




HPg6/win7/i3(3rd)/2.4GHz/Radeon HD7670M)


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2013)

Started the game few days back, Just finshed the mission where you have to assasinate people in Chinese new year


----------



## krishnendu (Jun 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Started the game few days back, Just finshed the mission where you have to assasinate people in Chinese new year



Don't forget to complete all the challenges there as there are so many ways to kill 'em and you will love the game after that


----------



## SunE (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey  guys this is not working on my PC. I have Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit. I searched a bit and found out that the game needs Win 7 SP1. ANyone know how to make it work without SP1?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2013)

SunE said:


> Hey  guys this is not working on my PC. I have Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit. I searched a bit and found out that the game needs Win 7 SP1. ANyone know how to make it work without SP1?


Nope, you can't manage without an update.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 16, 2013)

SunE said:


> Hey  guys this is not working on my PC. I have Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit. I searched a bit and found out that the game needs Win 7 SP1. ANyone know how to make it work without SP1?



I dont have sp1 But its working. Make sure you have Background Intelligent Transfer Service , windows update Service is running.


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> I dont have sp1 But its working. Make sure you have Background Intelligent Transfer Service , windows update Service is running.



Thnx. Will try that.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 16, 2013)

love to see so many hitman fans... this is THE BEST game (hitman in general) i have ever played. no other stealth game has the look and feel like the Hitman series. i have played every hitman title except this one. my hardware is one piece of **** 

que: Why hitman contracts was the same as Hitman: Codename 47? They repeated the whole damn story just with better graphics.. now why would anyone do that?


----------



## tanvir37 (Jun 24, 2013)

What is the total size of the update for the retail disc?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 24, 2013)

tanvir37 said:


> What is the total size of the update for the retail disc?



*with evil smile*
12 GB


----------



## theterminator (Jul 6, 2013)

tanvir37 said:


> What is the total size of the update for the retail disc?





CommanderShawnzer said:


> *with evil smile*
> 12 GB



What update & Why?


----------



## iittopper (Jul 7, 2013)

Was downloading the game from steam . The size was 14.XX gb with all updates and patch .

Was downloading the game from steam . The size was 14.XX gb with all updates and patch .


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Was downloading the game from steam . The size was 14.XX gb with all updates and patch .
> 
> Was downloading the game from steam . The size was 14.XX gb with all updates and patch .



Actually in this game the patch simply replaces the files so when at launch the update size were more than 12 GB and now that game have been updated already so the final file size is lower than expected.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 28, 2013)

Playing it at Purist Level . In the Part I: Terminus mission. Oh Man! Memories of 2005 flashback , its been my favourite game of all time. Have been playing since then, it all started with Codename47. Man, that is a one of its kind game despite being old. Loving this title so far . Hope they're working on the next installation .


----------



## Flash (Jul 28, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Playing it at Purist Level . In the Part I: Terminus mission. Oh Man! Memories of 2005 flashback , its been my favourite game of all time. Have been playing since then, it all started with Codename47. Man, that is a one of its kind game despite being old. Loving this title so far . Hope they're working on the *next installation* .


*Hitman: Profession
*


----------



## theterminator (Jul 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *Hitman: Profession
> *





Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11552&stc=1





Spoiler



From Wikipedia:


> Originally the game was supposed to be developed by Square Enix Montreal a newly established studio headed by veteran IO Interactive employee of 11 years, Karsten Lund.





Spoiler



Yeah, *Karsten Lund*!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

I just hope that they make something better than this, if they are making a new game at all.


----------



## Flash (Jul 29, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11552&stc=1


Attachment is missng..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2013)

woow...another Hitman game...awesome!!!


----------



## theterminator (Jul 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Attachment is missng..



i attached it directly from url..


----------



## theterminator (Aug 9, 2013)

Finished. Arguably the best hitman game so far. Enjoyed every moment of the game. My graphics card was able to play it in "Low" settings pretty well .


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

Best stealth Game Ever!!!!!

Feel the the game in purist difficulty (No maps,No HUD,Very sensitive people)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> Best stealth Game Ever!!!!!
> 
> Feel the the game in purist difficulty (No maps,No HUD,Very sensitive people)



OK buddy I understand that you are new to this forum, but please don't revive any thread older than 2013 alright. If you really need to discuss a game that old then do it but not the other threads than game threads like PS thread, and others you have revived.


----------

